# ABT's... or ACP's?



## smokeydokey (Sep 9, 2012)

I have looking at ABT's with great interest since I have been on this site. Being a good New Mexican boy, I am not crazy about jalapenos, and am more partial to New Mexican Green chile when it come available in the fall (like now!).

Since there seems to be no right or wrong ingredient list, I made something up on the fly that I thought turned out well and would like to share it with you. The end result, rather than being boat shaped, was pretty flat, so rather than calling them "Atomic Buffalo Turds", I referred to them as " Atomic Cow Patties".

As is par for the course, I roasted the chiles on the BBQ to impart flavor, and to remove the skin ( which I think should be removed from all peppers as a matter of course)













ABT_ACP06.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012






After roasting, I popped them in the fridge over night to cool them and to loosen the skins.













ABT_ACP10.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012


















ABT_ACP11.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012






2 on left are roasted with the skin removed, on right,are the roasted chiles showing the blistered skin ready to remove.

Next, I opened them up, removing both seeds, stems and membrane, lying them on a smoking screen:













ABT_ACP13.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012






Next, I made my filling which consisted of opened bratwurst, and a grated 4 Mexican cheese blend













ABT_ACP12.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012


















ABT_ACP14.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012






I then made thin patties of the mix trying to mimic the basic shape of the opened chiles and placed them on top. I had a few pieces of rolled Buckboard bacon left over from breakfast, so I bit the bullet and topped my ACP's with that:













ABT_ACP16.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012


















ABT_ACP17.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012






Into the smoker they went (Master Forge vertical propane) at 250 for 2 hours, using Todds A-Mazen_Pellet Smoker with hickory pellets.

Heres the end result:













ABT_ACP19.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012


















ABT_ACP18.jpg



__ smokeydokey
__ Sep 9, 2012






They were spectacular! I can't wait to try other ingredients, and next time I will make MANY more. These do not last long once served as I have read on others threads.

Thanks for looking,

-SmokeyDokey


----------



## boykjo (Sep 10, 2012)

They look awesome SD......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice !!!  :drool


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2012)

SD, morning.....  Nice tutorial.....  I'd help devour those any day....  Dave


----------



## sqwib (Sep 10, 2012)

Cool, I really like that method.

Would definitely clear them from the plate.

Like the name as well!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 10, 2012)

Those look good!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2012)

Man those are going on the to do list - nice job


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks all, I am all about the ABT now, although I'll still probably stick with the ACP format.

I had one left over that I had for breakfast wrapped in a tortilla with a scrambled egg on top... funny thing about these Hatch chiles...never know when you're going to get a really hot one...Ouch! hotter than any jalapeno I've ever had!

Play with fire....

SD


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2012)

Pretty cool way to do them. Was thinking reforming the Chile shape and wrapping in Bacon to hold shut would work as well...JJ


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 12, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Pretty cool way to do them. Was thinking reforming the Chile shape and wrapping in Bacon to hold shut would work as well...JJ


As I think about it, I also think that wrapping them will keep the chiles themselves a little plumper. They got rendered down pretty well. The chile flavor was very present, but the texture could have been better... of course the name would have to go away, and THATS a pity!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2012)

SmokeyDokey said:


> As I think about it, I also think that wrapping them will keep the chiles themselves a little plumper. They got rendered down pretty well. The chile flavor was very present, but the texture could have been better... of course the name would have to go away, and THATS a pity!


 As far as texture of Chiles that have been roasted to remove the skin...The faster you can char the skin with the highest heat possible will let the skin release but not cook the Chile too much and it will be firmer after smoking...Hot and Fast is the key...JJ


----------



## smokeydokey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Jimmy,

yeah, I agree. I think though, that keeping them in the smoker for as long as you need to beats up these particular chiles. Clearly more experimentation on my part is in order!


----------



## zahlgren (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

